# Mac mail - colored wheel never stops turning



## dkmulvihills (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a MAC OS X version 10.5.6. I have set up up a mail account in the past, but currently use bellsouth mail. I would like to start using the mac mail account, but when I get into it, the colored wheel turns and turns and turns like it is retrieving mail, but it never stops. The inbox shows up with mail, but I am unable to do anything because of the spinning wheel. I try to go to preference to see if I can stop it, but I can't do anything because of the wheel. To get out I need to force quit. Any suggestion on how to access mail. I do not want to lose what is currently in the inbox and trash. Thanks.


----------



## ranjithts (Jul 13, 2009)

HI there,

First we need to isolate the problem

Create a new user account called test and log in to it
Configure your bellsouth account in Mac mail and check if it works there

If it works in othe account then its definitely an issue with ur account then u need to back up ur mail account by using this:http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2980#mail
then delete the com.apple.mail.plist under preferences and mail folder since u have already backed it up
Now open mail and re-configure ur accoutn again and see if it works

If the issue occurs with both USER account then u might have to re-install mail

Good Luck


----------

